# How many elevators for 50 storey office tower?



## kamilson111 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have to design 50 storey office tower. Area of each floor is 1100 m2.

How many elevetors to draw? I have to devide that elevetors system into 3 vertical zones (like in WTC)?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I think 25-30. The Maintower with 1200m² floor area has 26 lifts for Persons and 3 for goods.


----------



## kamilson111 (Jan 8, 2015)

for Main Tower: 

Office space per floor: approx. 1.200 m2

For my project

1.100 - the whole area of a floor


----------

